# plow truck



## alexis.marcil (Apr 12, 2011)

I would also think of adding a fan to cool the motor since it will be used at low rpm.. any info on that?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi and Welcome,

What are you going to be plowing? Snow? Dirt? A field?

It can be done given your low speed and low range. The motor may not run slow though as you can still use a good step down transmission or final drive ratio somewhere in the drive train or transfer box.


----------



## alexis.marcil (Apr 12, 2011)

I will be plowing my driveway ( 3/4 of a miles)

I guess I will have to find a manual transmission truck...


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

So snow plowing.

You can do that with just about any low speed set up so don't worry too much about the trans. It's not for road use and so you could have a reduction chain drive to the transfer box and keep the four wheel drive system.

Do you need a whole truck to do that? A compact tractor would do it I guess though you don't get the cab, comfy seats and stereo.


----------



## alexis.marcil (Apr 12, 2011)

Woodsmith said:


> So snow plowing.
> 
> you could have a reduction chain drive to the transfer box and keep the four wheel drive system.


thanks for the answer but you lost me there... I read every conversion story possible but cannot understand what you said... I googled transfer box and seem to understand how it works... basically it seems it wouldn't change anything on my conversion steps... since I'll just link the electric motor to the transmission and the transfer case will still do its job...

I want a pickup since it will be a good training for me so I can convert a car afterward... and of course the enclosed cab and stereo! I wouldn't mind a skidsteer conversion... but that will be another post


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Keeping the transmission makes it simple and give you a range of gears to use. I think that you will be using 1st and 2nd in low range four wheel drive for most of your plowing if you want to keep to a low ground speed and in your useage there is no real loss worth worrying about.

That keeps it simple and lets you experiment with coupling the motor to the transmission in a way that will be useful for the car conversion later.

So, photos of the truck?

I would suggest looking for an old forklift motor, or a complete forklift truck, as the donor and start from there.


----------

